# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  اخطاء الجامعات الاردنيه

## The Gentle Man

بدي اكتب عن اكم خطأ شفتهم بالجامعات الاردنية

كثير بيضحكو  و ببكوا  

في جامعة البلقاء التسجيل و الدكتور المرشد سجل لطالب اعمى مادة visual basic (يعني البيسك المرئي)
و هادي المادة بتعتمد كثييييير عالنظر
و بعد مليون واسطة , حتى تدخل فيها رئيس القسم و مدرس المادة سحبوا المادة , علما انه الطالب داوم اكم محاضرة


و مرة تانية
فيه وحدة من القوات المسلحة اجت تجسر و رتبتها وكيل .
أجبروها تاخد علوم عسكرية    


اكتب شو صار معك نهفات بالجامعة او التسجيل 
و ما تخاف لانه كلنا صار معنا بلاوي و خصوصا مع التسجيل
__________________

----------


## معاذ الذبيان

انا صراحه صارت معي نهفات كثير بس اهمها لما حولت من تخصص علم الحاسوب الى تخصص هندسة الاتصالات والبرمجيات في كلية الحصن الجامعية وبعد السنه الثالثة من دراسة الهندسة تفاجأت اني انطلبت لمراجعة معادلة المواد للمره المئة ولما رحت وبعد المعاناه طلع من قبل ثلاث سنين عميد الكلية ناسي يوقع على الطلب ومع كل هذا تخيلوا الوضع لو كان العميد تغير خلال الثلاث سنين شو كان صار معي يعني بدي توقعاتكوا شو كان صار


ولما تخرجت من الكلية بعد المعاناة والمأساة قعدت انتظر الاوراق لمدة شهر ونص وبعدها يوم موعد التسليم قال رئيس القبول والتسجيل لظرف خارجة عن الارادة ما بنقدر نسلمكوا اليوم لانه طلع في اخطاء في الاوراق  اتمنى من الجميع التعليق على الموضوع

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا اعرف ماذا سأقول 
لكن خطأ كهذا لا يجب ان يكون
معقول اللعميد نسي هيك امر
ما بعرف شو هالعميد

----------


## أبو شامخ

> و مرة تانية
> فيه وحدة من القوات المسلحة اجت تجسر و رتبتها وكيل .
> أجبروها تاخد علوم عسكرية    
> 
> 
> 
> __________________




أوف !

هاي اكيد خذت الساعة الهدية

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا ريت هدية
لو هدية ما فيها مشكلة
بس المشكلة انها دفعت حقها
 :Eh S(14):

----------

